# Bailey Has Alkaline Urine



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

Well, two Leos with health problems, we never thought that would happen, but it did.

Bailey's urine has alkaline pH and takes twice daily medication for it. We tried diet, EVO, hoping that would alter his urine's pH. Nope. We tried cranberry capsules. Nope. We tried apple cider vinegar. Nope. You name it we tried it. His urine has an alkaline pH.

When we brought him home at 12.5 weeks old he had a urinary tract infection. We didn't know it though. Sometimes he'd urinate just fine. He could make it through the night, up to 12 hours! It took months for him to get a proper diagnosis because one vet at the practice thought Bailey was manipulating us.   Idiot! He wasn't. He had a problem.

One thing we did learn about Bailey at that time, he loved being outdoors and laying on the front porch. Bailey taught me his "lay out side signal" vs his "I need to go signal". Lay out side - stand parallel to the door. I need to go - stand perpendicular to the door. Leos are an intelligent breed who can problem solve situations.

He's "cured" now with his pills.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm glad your pup is now better, having a UTI for so long must have been such a drag for him (and you).
I noticed in your signature, that your last dog died from cancer, caused by a microchip? Is that right? That must have been terrible for you, trying to do the best by your pup but then having that happen to him. I've never heard of that happening, do you know if its common? What were the symptoms? (Sorry for all the questions, my dog is microchipped but my cat is getting one installed tomorrow).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What pills is he taking? Having alkaline urine is an indicator that he is at risk for struvite stones (bladder stones that need to be surgically removed).


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I'm glad your pup is now better, having a UTI for so long must have been such a drag for him (and you).
> I noticed in your signature, that your last dog died from cancer, caused by a microchip? Is that right? That must have been terrible for you, trying to do the best by your pup but then having that happen to him. I've never heard of that happening, do you know if its common? What were the symptoms? (Sorry for all the questions, my dog is microchipped but my cat is getting one installed tomorrow).


Interestingly, our cat is the one who first noticed a growth starting over the dog's microchip. Annie would sniff the area quite often. I didn't feel the lump until it pushed up some. I was massaging my dog and felt this odd lump. Very small in size in the exact area as the microchip.

Annie would also help us discover the tumor as it returned. When she stopped to sniff Behr in that area we called the vet.

During the second surgery, the tumors return again and again, the microchip was discovered buried inside the tumor.

It is the most commonly used microchip. They denied that it caused tumors. However, after several days of research I found it causes Myxosarcomas in cats and dogs. So much for telling people the truth.

Digital Angel was the manufacturer.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> What pills is he taking? Having alkaline urine is an indicator that he is at risk for struvite stones (bladder stones that need to be surgically removed).


Methio-form. Yes, some struvite stones were found, quite small ones. While he's on the medication he has no urinary problems.


----------

